# Westwood Kennels?



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know someone who has a superb bitch from her. Her website seems out of date, does anyone know if she is still around? Still breeding? I'm really just curious.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are they breeding and able to register puppies again?????


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think she may have remarried ?

I knew her as Nancy Sutton and I believe (if memory serves me well) that she may have been a k9 handler (?)

My connection to her was through Josef Kuhn --- and he had one of the early Czech imports from Pohranicni Straze , a dark sable male Agar z Pohranicnis Straze which Nancy Sutton later acquired.
Joe got the dog because of Held and Golf Ritterberg in the pedigree , which his Ulf v h Iris , and I believe his brother's (Adam) dog Rex v h Iris had .
He wasn't smitten with the Czech dogs -- but that is another story.
I haven't heard the name Westwood in a long time .
Surprised to see she is still around.

What is the pedigree of this superb bitch?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am not certain of the pedigree, she belongs to a friend. Beautiful conformation, nice pigment and she acts as a nanny dog to the pups on the place, not GSD. I believe she was titled when younger. I know she is getting up there in age, I believe 11?
I know my friend had an awesome male who was her PPD. She did quite a bit with him and lost him just a few months before I lost Sabs. I always liked her female and I had asked her if she knew anything about Weberhaus, she said since I so liked her female I should see if Nancy was still breeding.
GSD's are not 'her breed'. I think she fell into them, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I asked about the pedigree. Dams name was Brona.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> Are they breeding and able to register puppies again?????
> 
> 
> Lee


 That sounds bad. Care to elaborate?

I was just curious. And some of the dogs on the site are pretty awesome.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Was looking for a puppy for someone a few years back - a lady in a club in Ohio had bred to one of the Westwood males and the litter was for sale with no papers as AKC sanctions were in effect and nothing could be registered with AKC.....even stud services. Bans are often lifetime, dogs are transferred to others, life goes on with another name on the papers - I bought my Kelsey from a lady who had a lifetime ban - probably 17 years ago - she is still breeding under a relatives name.

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That doesn't sound ok. Thank you for the answer. I assume I should read between the lines?
Some years ago there was a big mess here in Alberta, concerning multiple breeders, dogs that were in fact deceased or gone being named as sires and dams on papers. Bitches names being switched out. Unpapered dogs being used to produce pups that were then registered as from other dogs. Nasty stuff. It's why I steer clear of local breeders, not sure what I may actually be looking at, and yes kennel names and registered owners just changed. Still the same pile.
With regards to Westwood, I know the bitch I mentioned is about 11 years old. She may not be everyones cup of tea but I always really liked her, so I was naturally curious about what produced her.


----------



## nanu (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello! Nancy Rhynard (Sutton) here at Westwood Kennels.

Yes, we have our kennel - have our amazing old line Czech and some German dogs. We still produce and sell to family, SAR and police. My website is sadly outdated - and with that, INQUIRERS have to visit and talk to me) - not pick a dog from a photo. We enlist 2 state K9 certifiers to work the police quality dogs, three personal /protection dog trainers who work these dogs for clients and some of the young puppies we still do ourselves. We have dogs in PO departments, SAR teams and that very amazing family dog too. Our business is small and we like it that way. We have a number of dogs "on the street" working in departments. We no longer send dogs to title. Others have our dogs and do this now. 

The sad rumor of "being able to register" is just that, an unkind rumor and in this day and age, not cool. People can contact me anytime, make an appointment and visit. 

we maintain our amazing old bloodlines which produce the quality dog our repeat customer - our majority, come for. 
We breed and raise only our own, parents and grandparents on premise. Our current males:
Linebred Agar Z Pohranicni Straze - Grim z Westwood
Choi von der Wilden Nachbarschaft grandson x Agar grandson - Henry z Westwood
Ron von haus Bernhardt Mader grandson x Pascha Ga Ta grandson - Hank z Westwood
Pascha and Agar grandson now 1.5 years old coming up soon.
Urxi z Blatenskeho zamku son - Raven z Westwood
Hill ze Slovenskeho domu son - Solo z Westwood
Pascha x Brona son - Brando z Westwood 
my favorite females - by Gimi bily trypsalik - Abby z Westwood
By Pascha and a Karen Policia granddaughter - Pinky z Westwood
Cilka Milvel x Urxi daughter - Gretta z Westwood

I thank you for the nice comments and this time of year, my mailbox is flooded with holiday photos of people with their dogs. Per previous posts, yes, Josef Mravik, Jiri Novotny and my dear beloved brother in another life: Josef Smeykal, DVM ( my equine business partner now deceased and instrumental in all of this) helped in my travels to Czech/Slovakia and other places for the dogs we brought here and deeply enjoyed. I also have to thank the pros who competed in Sch USA - James Aiello and Matt Akenhead. Long time ago and a lot of good people, very good times. 

I also offer services for reproduction and animal nutrition - problem solving advice and happy to help. We feed a high fat, higher protein food. Most of our dogs live to be 13 and 14 years of age and in amazing health. We now have sheep on our farm ( no more horses) and some dogs are learning to work with sheep. German Shepherds always amaze me for their remarkable ability to adapt and work so readily. Its a wonderfully smart breed. Its been my goal to keep those bloodlines who produce that work ethic. 

so! not a regular poster - I work at a computer 7 hours a day and thats enough for me. Call or email if you wish.

Happy Thanksgiving, Peace and good thoughts to All - 
Cheers,
Nancy Rhynard
Westwood Kennels
[email protected]
614-531-5665


----------

